# Shark Fights Outdoor Bash & Brawl



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*June 27, 2009

Brawl Gamboa’s Outdoor Event Center,
Amarillo, Texas

Doug Evans vs. Doug Frey
Wayne Cole vs. Marcus Sursa
Nissen Osterneck vs. Kyle Bracey
Jeremy Owens vs. Edgar Santos
Jessica Miramontes vs. Evon Rodriguez
Anthony Waldburger vs. Anselmo Martinez*​


----------



## nprussell (Dec 5, 2006)

This has a few familar names on the card. Doug Evans, Oserneck, Wayne Cole are all known names.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Greatest event name ever.


----------



## Shodaddy (Jul 10, 2006)

Those guys don't look like sharks at all...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

their gonna fight in the water?.......thats strange must gonna use snorkels or something


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not unless it rains and they really want to carry on.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Not unless it rains and they really want to carry on.


It was suppose to be a funny. You know pretending that they were actually sea dwelling mammals and not really humans.


----------

